# Bucket truck certification/ inspection



## gene martin (Sep 10, 2002)

hey all,
new member but not new to sitting up till all hours reading threads, great site! been in industry for years but anyone can learn new things every day. my question is I am looking at an older bucket and wanted to know what certification is all about,,how often,what to look for,ect. 
Thanks, Martin's Tree


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 10, 2002)

The only buckets I've owned have been from Aerial Lift of Connecticut, so I'll tell you what they recommend. A yearly major inspection, which includes a dielectric test. They have a mobile crew that comes to my shop once a year to do these inspections. They check out the units from top to bottom, make any repairs or adjustments as needed and even check out the chassis, drive train, etc. It usually only takes a couple hours and they're done. On a used unit, you may have some major repairs that need to be done the first time. If possible, get an inspection before you buy. It is money well spent if it saves you from buying a lemon.

Check them out at www.aeriallift.com

What kind of bucket are you looking at? Chassis? How old? How many miles?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 10, 2002)

I'd check with companies that own a lot of bucket trucks. Power companies, big tree outfits, etc. I would imagine your insurance (liability AND worker's comp) would insist on the bucket truck being dielectrically tested every year. Places with lots of bucket trucks could tell you who does testing in your area.


----------

